# Venting in litter room. Looking for comments or suggestions.



## B_Man (Jun 17, 2010)

In the bathroom at our house we have put the litter boxes in a decent size closet and put a catdoor so the cats can get in and out of there. Even with cleaning daily the smell from the litter is overwelming. I was considering installing a seperate bathroom vent fan in the closet that would allow the odor to vent out rather than gathering inside the closet. I was just posting to see if anyone on here has tried something like this or has any suggestions.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

The vent fan sounds like a good idea, as does scooping the litterboxes twice a day. :wink:


----------



## B_Man (Jun 17, 2010)

They dont seem to be using the bathroom enough to clean it twice a day that's why I only clean it once. The venting would mainly be for myself as for some reason the odor affects me at a much higher level than it does my fiance and others.


----------



## Kattt (Dec 20, 2008)

I saw in another thread, that Heidi has a venting system for her litter chest. See this thread: viewtopic.php?f=1&t=68281&p=673604&hilit=+clumping#p673604

And also see her post on this thread for suggestions on scooping techniques to eliminate odors: viewtopic.php?f=1&t=68678

Good luck!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yup! We've used our vented LitterChest continuously for 9yrs now. 

IMO, a standard bathroom fan moves too much air (_you don't want to suck the ears off the kitties_!) and they really aren't designed to run continuously w/out a fast burn-out rate. We use a low cfm 4" fan screwed to the back of the LC and vented with dryer ducting out a window. I seem to replace the fan ($20-$24) yearly due to dust.


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

I put the used litter in a plastic shopping bag and get rid of it every two days. My cats litter doesn't really smell hardly at all. I really mean this. Don't know why. Could it be the food they are eating (Friskies and Fancy Feast)? Could it be because they have chronic renal failure? The litter box is in a big closet in my bedroom, only place to put it. I use Special Kitty litter from Wal Mart. I clean my friend's cats litter boxes and it smells when I open the used plastic bag but other than that the litter box doesn't smell. and he uses Special Kitty litter too. His cats eat Pro Plan Urinary wet food and Wellness dry food. You might try mixing the litter with chicken feed made from corn. It's the same thing as World's Best Cat litter but a heck of a lot cheaper. It's around $5 to $8 for 40 lbs. You can get it at a feed store. 

Kathy


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

We have so many kitties I use a dish basin, _like you'd use for camping_, to scoop waste into and then dump it in a small-ish rubbermaid bin w/ lid kept in the garage. I line it w/ a small garbage bag and tie the top to toss into the large trash can on garbage day. It is the perfect size to hold the weekly cat-waste.


----------

